# [Wet Thumb Forum]-LFS in RESTON area



## sk8r_turned_aquarist (Mar 21, 2004)

The LFS that I used to go to is now closing and I need a new source of good reliable plants, fish and advice. So any LFS that's within 45min-1 hour of reston would be great. I've heard of one in Baltimore, but I really don't want to drive that far.


----------



## sk8r_turned_aquarist (Mar 21, 2004)

The LFS that I used to go to is now closing and I need a new source of good reliable plants, fish and advice. So any LFS that's within 45min-1 hour of reston would be great. I've heard of one in Baltimore, but I really don't want to drive that far.


----------



## imported_Fred (Feb 1, 2003)

Sk8r,
Don't know how "dated" some of this is but...
VA LFSs.

Fred


----------



## sk8r_turned_aquarist (Mar 21, 2004)

Wow! thanks, that really helps, where do you live on the eatern shore? I keep a boat up at Fishing Creek so I'm familiar with the area.


----------



## imported_Fred (Feb 1, 2003)

Sk8r,
I live ~20 mins south of Salisbury in one of those "blink and you missed it" little towns ;^)

For a decent variety of healthy fish & plants I need to do ~3hr road trip...

Fred


----------



## sk8r_turned_aquarist (Mar 21, 2004)

whoa, I would imagine that you might not even have a regular pet shop out there, not even one that only had things like dogs, cats, and gerbils. Well, thanks again for your help fred.


----------



## imported_Fred (Feb 1, 2003)

LOL... nah I don't live _that_ far in the sticks. There are two shops in Salisbury one of which is a PetsMart.
The PetsMart actually gets some decent "common" plants in and their fish are usually healthier than those in the other shop.
If I'm looking for something a little more "exotic" than say Neons, WCMMs, Dwarf Gouramis(males only), Rasboras(harlequins) etc then it is road trip time ;^) Same applies to the plants. I may actually break down and order some of the plants I want on-line... matter o' fact, it is the only place I've seen some of em.

Fred


----------



## sk8r_turned_aquarist (Mar 21, 2004)

ug, PetsMart makes me cringe. I don't go there unless it's to get non-livestock or if I know what I'm looking for. It's dissappointing how so many new aquarists get sucked into petsmart and ask advace there (that's the worst part). The staff is very uninterested in fish and plants and give, at best, mediocre advice.


----------

